# Cyp montanum



## gerhard (May 20, 2012)

Where are all the Cyp montanums that were bought the last two years? How are they doing?


----------



## cypfanatic (May 20, 2012)

gerhard said:


> Where are all the Cyp montanums that were bought the last two years? How are they doing?



sorry, have not idea, 
I have not plant

wow, but you have nice plant, :clap:
and cautios that is not away next year


----------



## likespaphs (May 20, 2012)




----------



## W. Beetus (May 20, 2012)

Great bloom! Nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2012)

Nice looking plant.


----------



## Dido (May 21, 2012)

Congrats on blooming them gerhard, 
mine decided to abort the flowers, but I am happy, they still alive, so lets hope for next year


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Excellent. I think there must be more of them in Germany than in the Eastern half of the US!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Excellent. I think there must be more of them in Germany than in the Eastern half of the US!



Hey Eric - south of Canada in eastern North America + C. montanum = death, unfortunately. They don't like eastern summers especially!


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2012)

very nice! they don't like heat extremes, but maybe someone could plant in large zeer pot planters in shade


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2012)

Too hot here in the Summer. I will try some heat tolerant hybrids.


----------



## Dido (May 23, 2012)

They hate it when it goes over 25C my plants hang down and then at night it recver, so in hot days I bring them inside, to keep it cool. 

The best Hybrids so far for me is the cross with henryii, at least I get told.
This year it has 6 flowers will post later. But there is red in the pouch, so I am not longer sure if it is really the corss of both...

never seen red in a cross of this kinds.....

By< the way the first cross with macranthum is blooming and it has no red in....


----------



## phrag guy (May 27, 2012)

very nice


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2012)

very beautiful!


----------

